# DropDown Menu per JS aufklappen



## gidde (10. Juli 2006)

Tag!

Ist es möglich ein Dropdown-Menu automatisch aufklappen zu lassen, sobald es den FOUCS hat.

also onfocus=klappemenuauf()


function klappemenuauf()
{
   ?
}

mfg


----------



## con-f-use (10. Juli 2006)

Ist möglich. Du packst das Menü in deinen Layer. Diesem Layer gibst du eine id. Nun kannst du den Layer mit
document.getElementById('idDesLayers').style.display = "none";
ausblenden. Wieder Einbelden geht entsprechend mit
document.getElementById('idDesLayers').style.display = "block";

Soviel hättest du aber auch aus selfhtml oder ähnlichen Seiten rauslesen können. Siehe dazu diesen Thread: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/215197-keine-ahnung-von-javascript.html


----------



## gidde (11. Juli 2006)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Leider trifft es nicht genau das nach was ich suche.

Ich habe folgenden Code:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>test</title>

<script type="text/javascript">

function aufklappen() 
{
	document.getElementById('meinmenu').style.display = "block";
}

</script>

</head>
<body>
<div id="meinmenu">
<select name="sel" onfocus="aufklappen()" size="1">
	<option>auswahl1</option>
	<option>auswahl2</option>
	<option>auswahl3</option>
	<option>auswahl4</option>
	<option>auswahl5</option>
</select>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

nun möchte ich, dass das menu beim FOCUS aufklappt,
also dass es genau so aussieht, wie wenn man mit der linken maustaste einmal auf den pfeil nach unten rechts klickt.

ist dies möglich

MFG


----------



## con-f-use (11. Juli 2006)

Verstehe, damit solche Missverständnisse in Zukunft nicht mehr auftauchen solltest du bei solchen Problemen immer gleich das html mitposten.

Mit der Funktion click() kannst du einen klick auf ein beliebiges Element simulieren. Damit sollte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## gidde (11. Juli 2006)

ok werd ich morgen mal versuchen. melde mich dann wieder..


----------



## gidde (12. Juli 2006)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>test</title>

<script type="text/javascript">

function aufklappen() 
{
	document.testform.testselect.click();
}

</script>

</head>
<body>
<form name=testform method="post" action="blabla.html">
<div id="meinmenu">
<select name="testselect" onfocus="aufklappen()" size="1">
	<option>auswahl1</option>
	<option>auswahl2</option>
	<option>auswahl3</option>
	<option>auswahl4</option>
	<option>auswahl5</option>
</select>
</div>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```

Leider ist die Funktion click() nicht für das Element SELECT möglich!
SELFHTML: JavaScript / Objektreferenz / elements

Oder gibs da doch noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

MFG


----------



## con-f-use (12. Juli 2006)

Okay, daran hatte ich natürlich nicht gedacht, dann fällt mir nichts mehr ein


----------

